# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Srl in liquidazione - fondi insufficienti a pagare i debiti

## SALVA71

Nel caso di una srl in liquidazione, dove liquidatore è stato nominato il socio Amm. Unico, che non ha disponibilità a sufficienza a pagare alcuni debiti (per. es. il diritto annuale camere commercio, tasse ccgg, etc) quali poteri ha il liquidatore per reperire questi soldi nei confronti della società e dei soci?
Può chiedere ai soci tali somme sotto forma di finanziamento infruttifero oppure come deve procedere per reperire tali soldi?
Penso che non si debba ricorrere all'onerosa procedura dell'aumento di capitale sociale, ammesso che i soci siano disponibili?
Grazie

----------


## Niccolò

> ...Può chiedere ai soci tali somme sotto forma di finanziamento infruttifero oppure come deve procedere per reperire tali soldi?
> ...

  Certo, a patto che i soci siano d'accordo.

----------


## impossibleispossible

Buonasera, 
a mio avviso il liquidatore ha tutto il diritto di richiedere il finanziamento da parte dei soci.
il problema caso mai sussiste quando i soci non vogliono eseguire il finanziamento.
In questo caso il liquidatore non può fare altro, a mio avviso, di presentare il bilancio finale di liquidazione che chiuderà con un debito e fare istanza di cancellazione dalla locale camera di commercio.
Il problema può sussistere se il conservatore si oppone alla cancellazione. Ma su quali basi potrebbe opporsi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buonasera, 
> a mio avviso il liquidatore ha tutto il diritto di richiedere il finanziamento da parte dei soci.
> il problema caso mai sussiste quando i soci non vogliono eseguire il finanziamento. *In questo caso il liquidatore non può fare altro, a mio avviso, di presentare il bilancio finale di liquidazione che chiuderà con un debito e fare istanza di cancellazione dalla locale camera di commercio.*
> Il problema può sussistere se il conservatore si oppone alla cancellazione. Ma su quali basi potrebbe opporsi?

  Se il liquidatore chiude la srl diventa responsabile personalmente per i debiti non soddisfatti.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## impossibleispossible

Non sono d'accordo. L'art. 2495 cc dice che il liquidatore è responsabile se il mancato pagamento è dipeso da colpa.
Ma quale colpa potrebbe avere il liquidatore se i soci non eseguono i versamenti dovuti per poter estinguere i debiti?certamente non può mettere in atto forme coercitive poichè i soci possono rispondere solo in base al capitale sociale.
anche io ero della tua opinione ma rileggendo la norma mi è nato questo grande dubbio.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non sono d'accordo. L'art. 2495 cc dice che il liquidatore è responsabile se il mancato pagamento è dipeso da colpa.
> Ma quale colpa potrebbe avere il liquidatore se i soci non eseguono i versamenti dovuti per poter estinguere i debiti?certamente non può mettere in atto forme coercitive poichè i soci possono rispondere solo in base al capitale sociale.
> anche io ero della tua opinione ma rileggendo la norma mi è nato questo grande dubbio.

  Io il dubbio non ce l'ho. 
Il liquidatore ha l'obbligo di estinguere i debiti. Se non lo fa, e chiude la srl, la colpa è sua. 
Se i soci non eseguono i versamenti dovuti per poter estinguere i debiti, è vero che il liquidatore non può mettere in atto forme coercitive, ma è altrettanto vero che non può chiudere la srl. 
La deve tenere aperta, nei secoli dei secoli; sennò è colpa sua.

----------


## impossibleispossible

> Io il dubbio non ce l'ho. 
> Il liquidatore ha l'obbligo di estinguere i debiti. Se non lo fa, e chiude la srl, la colpa è sua. 
> Se i soci non eseguono i versamenti dovuti per poter estinguere i debiti, è vero che il liquidatore non può mettere in atto forme coercitive, ma è altrettanto vero che non può chiudere la srl. 
> La deve tenere aperta, nei secoli dei secoli; sennò è colpa sua.

  la tua posizione era anche la mia, e probabilmente si risolverà in questa maniera, ma è sicuramente un paradosso.
Il dubbio mi è venuto perchè, se il liquidatore si rende palesemente conto che la liquidazione non chiuderà mai si potrebbe sicuramente dire che il liquidatore è responsabile per il maggior danno derivante dall'aver tenuto in vita la società (aggravandola di costi), tanto più che, dopo tre anni dall'avvio della liquidazione, in mancanza di presentazione dei bilanci, il registro imprese procede all'estinzione d'ufficio.
Rimani sempre convinto della tua idea?(grazie per il confronto)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> la tua posizione era anche la mia, e probabilmente si risolverà in questa maniera, ma è sicuramente un paradosso.
> Il dubbio mi è venuto perchè, se il liquidatore si rende palesemente conto che la liquidazione non chiuderà mai si potrebbe sicuramente dire che il liquidatore è responsabile per il maggior danno derivante dall'aver tenuto in vita la società (aggravandola di costi), tanto più che, dopo tre anni dall'avvio della liquidazione, in mancanza di presentazione dei bilanci, il registro imprese procede all'estinzione d'ufficio.
> Rimani sempre convinto della tua idea?(grazie per il confronto)

  Certo che sì. 
Il tuo paradosso non è affatto un paradosso, e nessuno potrà attaccare il liquidatore per il danno derivante dall'aver tenuto in vita la società (quale danno, d'altronde, se i soci tanto non vogliuono pagare?). 
Adesso ti faccio io un esempio di paradosso a cui si arriverebbe seguendo la tua impostazione (anche se penso che ci sarai arrivato da solo): una srl apre attività, consegue dei ricavi, non paga nulla: dipendenti, erario, fornitori, ecc.; si mette in liquidazione, e viene cancellata perchè tanto i soci non vogliono mettere i soldi per pagare. 
Se mi dici che la faccio franca domani chiudo lo studio, apro una srl e ti ragalo la  metà dei miei guadagni.  :Wink:

----------


## Luca Bi

> Se mi dici che la faccio franca domani chiudo lo studio, apro una srl e ti ragalo la  metà dei miei guadagni.

  Per esperienza diretta, chiudere una Srl con un piccolo buco (di quelli che inferiori al minimo per fallire) spesso scoraggia i creditori al recupero. 
Quella sulla chiusura delle Srl, coordinata con la nuova normativa fallimentare, rende possibile gli abusi. Tu in CCIAA chiudi la società, dopo un anno dalla chiusura in CCIAA rende impossibile il fallimento, il creditore contro chi sid eve rivalere, quanto costa intentare più procedimenti alla cieca?...

----------


## impossibleispossible

> Per esperienza diretta, chiudere una Srl con un piccolo buco (di quelli che inferiori al minimo per fallire) spesso scoraggia i creditori al recupero. 
> Quella sulla chiusura delle Srl, coordinata con la nuova normativa fallimentare, rende possibile gli abusi. Tu in CCIAA chiudi la società, dopo un anno dalla chiusura in CCIAA rende impossibile il fallimento, il creditore contro chi sid eve rivalere, quanto costa intentare più procedimenti alla cieca?...

  quindi convieni con me che può esserci questo buco?e poi se la società non poteva fallire al momento della chiusura non potrà fallire neanche dopo un anno dalla chiusura...se mi dici che hai avuto esperienza diretta questo può avvalorare ancor di più la mia idea.
Certo, non sto parlando di comportamenti corretti o da consigliare, ma di situazioni dalle quali uscire.

----------


## Luca Bi

> quindi convieni con me che può esserci questo buco?e poi se la società non poteva fallire al momento della chiusura non potrà fallire neanche dopo un anno dalla chiusura...se mi dici che hai avuto esperienza diretta questo può avvalorare ancor di più la mia idea.
> Certo, non sto parlando di comportamenti corretti o da consigliare, ma di situazioni dalle quali uscire.

  E' un discorso complesso, dipende dal buco che rimane. 
Tendenzialmenti i dati da valutare sono l'esposizione e le proprietà dei soci/liquidatori. 
E' vero che è complicato inseiguire soci e liquidatori, ma se soci e liquidatori sono solvibili ed hanno lasciato un bel buco il creditore può provare ad inseguirli.  
Attenzione anche sul lato del fallimento, gli interessi per debiti scaduti sono elevati ed un creditore che non vant in origine un credito abbastanza elevato da chiedere il fallimento oggi, potrebbe averne i requisiti per accessori (spese di giustizia e legali) e interessi. 
Attenzione anche al fatto che se la cessazione è simulata, in quanto si può chiudere una società solo epr non farla fallire si rischia div edere riconosciuta l'esistenza di uan società de facto, cioè come una snc irregolare, con tutti i problemi del caso. 
Attenzione anche al fatto che l'insolvenza e la truffa sono sempre reati, a volte i creditori li contestano per spaventare il debitore.

----------


## robil

Si è gia discusso molto abbondantemente sul punto (art. 2495 cc). Cari colleghi non è un punto controverso posto che il codice civile è chiaro quando richiede perlomeno la colpa degli amministratori o del liquidatore per il mancato pagamento. Solo in presenza di colpa il liquidatore sarà responsabile dei debiti residui. E' ipotizzabile che il più delle volte un passivo residuo sia dipeso perlomeno da negligenza nella gestione ma non è affatto impossibile che un passivo residuo (realizzate tutte le attività) non sia dipeso da colpa. Facciamo un esempio di una società retta in particolare dal valore del socio fondatore che viene a mancare. Le commesse vengono annullate e i costi sono gia stati sostenuti. Nessuno avrebbe colpa di una simile situazione e la società DEVE essere cancellata con la presenza dei debiti senza che nessuno dei soci superstiti, ne tantomeno il liquidatore, siano responsabili di alcunchè. Ci sono sentenze della cassazione recentissime che hanno confermato che gli ex soci di società cancellata non rispondono nemmeno dei debiti tributari residui (sennon ovviamente nel limite delle somme eventualmente ricevute a titolo di restituzioen quota).  
Quindi ovviamente se ci sono responsabilità nella gestione il finanziamnto va chiesto ai soci ma non c'è alcun obbligo ne responsabilità per i soci (non amministratori e/o liquidatori) per i debiti residui e quindi possono anche rifiutare di ripianare i debiti.

----------


## ergon

La nuova formulazione dell'art. 2456 dice altro.  :Smile: 
Il principio della "riviviscenza" delle società cessate è stato superato.
Il liquidatore risponde SOLO se il mancato pagamento è dovuto a sua colpa o dolo nel senso che ha distribuito somme ai soci prima di soddidfare i debiti sociali e i soci nella misura delle somme ricevute a seguito di liquidazione.
Tutte le nostre certezze ante riforma sono ormai sovvertite.
OCCHIO che questo può servire in tema di cessazione di società che hanno debiti tributari....  :Wink: 
Pubblico uno stralcio di una ricerca che mi è servita in sede contenziosa.  :Smile:   _Con la sentenza 10 ottobre 2005 n. 19732, la Sezione Tributaria della Cassazione si è pronunciata sulla questione della tutela dei creditori sociali (nel caso di specie il Fisco) in ipotesi di società di capitali cancellata dal Registro delle imprese, stabilendo che i creditori insoddisfatti di una società «formalmente» estinta possono agire a tutela delle loro pretese sia nei confronti della società - che di fatto non può considerarsi estinta fino a quando permangono debiti sociali -, sia nei confronti dei soci pro parte, limitatamente a quanto conseguito in sede di distribuzione dell'attivo.
La nuova pronuncia - in punto di effetti della cancellazione di una società di capitali - è conforme ad un consolidato orientamento di legittimità, che tuttavia deve ritenersi superato alla luce della recente novella societaria (in particolare del nuovo art. 2495 che ha sostituito il vecchio art. 2456), e delle sue prime applicazioni ad opera della giurisprudenza di merito (1).
Per effetto della riforma in vigore dal primo gennaio 2004, infatti, la cancellazione della società dal Registro delle imprese determina anche la definitiva estinzione dell'ente, con la conseguenza che i creditori sociali che si attivano per far valere le loro pretese non sono (più) legittimati a chiamare in causa la società (e per essa il legale rappresentante), in quanto cessata e non più esistente, ma possono agire (direttamente ed) esclusivamente nei confronti dei soci, ovvero del liquidatore in proprio (se il mancato pagamento è imputabile a costui), ai sensi dell'art. 2495 (2). Tale regola deve applicarsi anche ai rapporti di diritto tributario, per cui il Fisco che voglia azionare la propria pretesa nei confronti di una società di capitali cancellata dal Registro delle imprese, dovrà emettere (ed intestare) il relativo atto impositivo (avviso di accertamento) direttamente nei confronti dei soci e non più nei confronti della società, la quale a seguito della cancellazione si estingue, perdendo cosi` la soggettività giuridica e quindi la legittimazione passiva nei rapporti processuali, compresi quelli di diritto tributario._ 
Resto a disposizione per un confronto....ed anche per la divisione "di quel che resta" con Sciuto.  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La nuova formulazione dell'art. 2456 dice altro. 
> Il principio della "riviviscenza" delle società cessate è stato superato.
> Il liquidatore risponde SOLO se il mancato pagamento è dovuto a sua colpa o dolo nel senso che ha distribuito somme ai soci prima di soddidfare i debiti sociali e i soci nella misura delle somme ricevute a seguito di liquidazione.

  E dov'è scritto che un liquidatore che chiude una srl con dei debiti tributari non commette colpa ?     

> OCCHIO che questo può servire in tema di cessazione di società che hanno debiti tributari....

  Da domani mi metto subito al "lavoro" ......

----------


## ergon

> E dov'è scritto che un liquidatore che chiude una srl con dei debiti tributari non commette colpa ?
> .....

  Sai...le nostre sono tesi....rispettabilissime ma sempre tesi.  Provo ad esprimerti la mia.  :Wink: 
Da tutte le sentenze che ho studiato e che affrontavano il "nuovo" punto di vista della Cassazione alla luce del nuovo dettato normativo (e ti ripeto...ne ho studiate diverse per una vicenda che ho dovuto affrontare in Commissione) avevano questo tenore che ho condensato in questo stralcio di massima (ma è solo un mero esempio..ce ne sono a bizzeffe)) _se il mancato pagamento è dovuto a sua colpa o dolo nel senso che ha distribuito somme ai soci prima di soddidfare i debiti sociali e i soci nella misura delle somme ricevute a seguito di liquidazione._
In definitiva, mi sembra di capire che il liquidatore ha colpa SOLO se ha distribuito somme frodando le ragioni dei creditori.  Se c'è assenza di risorse finanziarie sia da destinare al soddisfacimento dei creditori che ai soci (come succede spessissimo)...non ha colpa alcuna poichè la colpa si concretizza esclusivamente nella distribuzione fraudolenta in quanto è questo l'evento lesivo e non la mera chiusura in assenza di risorse.  Questo, almeno, leggo e capisco.  Del resto avrebbe perfetta logica ! 
Ma analizziamo singole fattispecie e a queste fornisco la mia interpretazione (pronto a rivederla in ogni momento).
1) nessuna somma da distrubuire e al di sotto delle condizioni per la dichiarazione di fallimento = chiudo portando a sopravvenienze passive i debiti, ci pago le tasse sull'eventuale utile da liquidazione e via;
2) nessuna somma da distribuire ma al di sopra delle condizioni per la dichiarazione di fallimento = discutiamo sul mio "obbligo" di portare le carte in tribunale chiedendo l'autofallimento (secondo me c'è solo a certe condizioni...ma per ora non è questo il problema...se volete poi ne parliamo). 
Nei fatti, io me ne starei buono buono per gli anni necessari per poter utilmente opporre la prescrizione dei debiti per coloro che non hanno reclamato nulla e poi stralciare tutto e chiudere....ma se dovessi avere fretta di chiudere.....beh....  :Wink:   
PS: Spero di non apparire "tuziorista" (non è questa la mia intenzione) ma solo di animare un confronto su argomenti che ci servono giornalmente pronto ad imparare da ogni intervento.  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> ....In definitiva, mi sembra di capire che il liquidatore ha colpa SOLO se ha distributito somme frodando le ragioni dei creditori.  Se c'è assenza di risorse finanziarie sia da destinare al soddisfacimento dei creditori che ai soci (come succede spessissimo)...non ha colpa alcuna.
> ....

  Ok, ma occorre anche valutare che nel pregresso soci e/o amministratori non abbiano sottratto risorse alla società, soprattutto a titolo di spese non inerenti  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ergon

> Ok, ma occorre anche valutare che nel pregresso soci e/o amministratori non abbiano sottratto risorse alla società, soprattutto a titolo di spese non inerenti

  Ma non sono colpe del liquidatore....ovvio che se il liquidatore dovesse riscontrare tali eventi avrà altre forme di tutela degli interessi sociali (azioni di responsabilità, richiesta di risarcimenti...etc...) ma entriamo in altro campo !
Ora stavamo discorrendo di un aspetto specifico = società in liquidazione > zero soldi > qualche debito > che fare ?  Resto così a vita ? 
Ovviamente (per me...almeno) no.  :Smile:

----------


## robil

> Ma non sono colpe del liquidatore....ovvio che se il liquidatore dovesse riscontrare tali eventi avrà altre forme di tutela degli interessi sociali (azioni di responsabilità, richiesta di risarcimenti...etc...) ma entriamo in altro campo !
> Ora stavamo discorrendo di un aspetto specifico = società in liquidazione > zero soldi > qualche debito > che fare ?  Resto così a vita ? 
> Ovviamente (per me...almeno) no.

  Abbiamo gia discusso a lungo sul punto e francamento io non vedo dove siano i dubbi sennon nella "sensazione strana" che una società si chiuda con debiti e senza responsabilità dei liquidatori. Ma si tratta di pura sensazione. Il codice civili e nessun altra norma stabilisce che la responsabilità dei liquidatori sussiste solo in presenza di colpa. Non vedo come si possa pensare al contrario ossia alla responsabilità di un amministratore anche in assenza di condotte colpose. Per rendere l'idea ho fatto l'esempio di una società in bonis che basa tutto sulle caratteristiche umane e professionali di uno dei soci. Se per pura disgrazia questo socio venisse a mancare e i clienti annullassero le commesse per le quali erano gia stati sostenuti dei costi chiudendo un bilancio in perdita al liquidatore non è attribuibile alcunchè, nessuna colpa. Direi di più, questo liquidatore non solo non può cessare la società ma deve cessarla per evitare che il mantenimento in vita produca ulteriore passivo. Non ha colpa per lo stato della società e quindi non avrà alcuna reponsabilità sul passivo non soddisfatto. I soci non rischiano alcunchè sennon la restituzione delle somme eventualmente ricevute a rimborso delle quote conferite.

----------


## Niccolò

> Ma non sono colpe del liquidatore....ovvio che se il liquidatore dovesse riscontrare tali eventi avrà altre forme di tutela degli interessi sociali (azioni di responsabilità, richiesta di risarcimenti...etc...) ma entriamo in altro campo !
> Ora stavamo discorrendo di un aspetto specifico = società in liquidazione > zero soldi > qualche debito > che fare ?  Resto così a vita ? 
> Ovviamente (per me...almeno) no.

  Se l'impresa non aveva i presupposti per fallire, se l'operato di amministratori e soci non ha pregiudicato il patrimonio sociale, se il patrimonio è stato liquidato e non sono previsti nuovi redditi, penso che nessuna responsabilità possa esser imputata al liquidatore. 
Due dubbi: il liquidatore lavora gratis? tra i debitori insoddisfatti includeresti anche l'erario?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sai...le nostre sono tesi....rispettabilissime ma sempre tesi.  Provo ad esprimerti la mia. 
> Da tutte le sentenze che ho studiato e che affrontavano il "nuovo" punto di vista della Cassazione alla luce del nuovo dettato normativo (e ti ripeto...ne ho studiate diverse per una vicenda che ho dovuto affrontare in Commissione) avevano questo tenore che ho condensato in questo stralcio di massima (ma è solo un mero esempio..ce ne sono a bizzeffe)) _se il mancato pagamento è dovuto a sua colpa o dolo nel senso che ha distribuito somme ai soci prima di soddidfare i debiti sociali e i soci nella misura delle somme ricevute a seguito di liquidazione._
> In definitiva, mi sembra di capire che il liquidatore ha colpa SOLO se ha distribuito somme frodando le ragioni dei creditori.  ...........

  Concordo; anche le tesi della Cassazione, finchè non corroborate da una bella norma, restano sempre tesi rispettabilissime.  :Wink:

----------


## ergon

> Se l'impresa non aveva i presupposti per fallire, se l'operato di amministratori e soci non ha pregiudicato il patrimonio sociale, se il patrimonio è stato liquidato e non sono previsti nuovi redditi, penso che nessuna responsabilità possa esser imputata al liquidatore. 
> Due dubbi: il liquidatore lavora gratis? tra i debitori insoddisfatti includeresti anche l'erario?

  *Due dubbi: il liquidatore lavora gratis? tra i debitori insoddisfatti includeresti anche l'erario?*  
1) Spesso il liquidatore è un socio o l'ex amministratore che "si presta" e non un liquidatore professionista e le liquidazioni non sono di "grosso spessore"....dunque, dipende dal caso, ma non deve, per forza scandalizzarci il fatto che lavori gratis.
2) Quando capita, lo includo. Al fine liquidativo, l'Erario è un creditore come gli altri (altro concetto ormai "pacifico" in Giurisprudenza).  Diverso dagli altri creditori ha talune possibilità di soddisfazione del credito in maniera solidale fra la società e chi ha agito per essa (specie dopo la riforma del sistema sanzionatorio del 1997).  Fuori da queste ultime tassative ipotesi, l'Erario è creditore come altri.

----------


## Luca Bi

Se io agisco col precipuo scopo di non adempiere alle mie obbligazioni esiste sempre il buon vecchio e caro art. 641 c.p.: "insolvenza fraudolenta"  :Wink:   
Credo che molto dipenda dalla reale volontà del liquidatore

----------


## ergon

> Se io agisco col precipuo scopo di non adempiere alle mie obbligazioni esiste sempre il buon vecchio e caro art. 641 c.p.: "insolvenza fraudolenta"   
> Credo che molto dipenda dalla reale volontà del liquidatore

  Fino ad ora, infatti, si diquisiva sul concetto di "colpa".  
Quando c'è dolo....  :Wink:

----------


## Luca Bi

> Fino ad ora, infatti, si diquisiva sul concetto di "colpa".  
> Quando c'è dolo....

  Se io chiudo una società perchè in questo modo non pago i debiti, credo che siamo oltre la colpa.  :Confused:  
Il debito non si estingue perchè cessa la società in Camera di Commercio.
Il comportamento corretto sarebbe, in sede di liquidazione, di accollare i debiti ai soci col compito di chiuderli/transarli anche dopo la chiusura della società.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se io chiudo una società perchè in questo modo non pago i debiti, credo che siamo oltre la colpa.  
> Il debito non si estingue perchè cessa la società in Camera di Commercio. *Il comportamento corretto sarebbe, in sede di liquidazione, di accollare i debiti ai soci col compito di chiuderli/transarli anche dopo la chiusura della società.*

  Quoto Luca al 105%.

----------


## Niccolò

Quoterei anch'io Luca e Danilo, ma allora a cosa serve la responsabilità limitata dei soci, se poi dovranno sempre e comunque accollarsi i debiti della società?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ergon

> Quoterei anch'io Luca e Danilo, ma allora a cosa serve la responsabilità limitata dei soci, se poi dovranno sempre e comunque accollarsi i debiti della società?

  Esatto....  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quoterei anch'io Luca e Danilo, ma allora a cosa serve la responsabilità limitata dei soci, se poi dovranno sempre e comunque accollarsi i debiti della società?

  Premesso che la liquidazione della società è un momento particolare della vita della stessa, ben diverso da quello ordinario (nel quale sì vige il principio dell'autonomia perfetta dei patrimonio), qui non stiamo mica dicendo che i soci devono pagare per forza ..... se non vogliono pagare non pagano, ma la società resta in vita.
Nelle snc invece i soci devono pagare anche se non vogliono....

----------


## Niccolò

> Esatto....

  Però, concludendo, dato per buono che nessun professionista accetterebbe un incarico sapendo che non verrà mai retribuito, e dato altresì per buono che un liquidatore già socio della srl è comunque responsabile dei debiti non onorati in presenza di comportamenti irregolari, quale liquidatore può chiudere una società indebitata e dormire tranquillo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> quale liquidatore può chiudere una società indebitata e dormire tranquillo?

  Appunto .... il ruolo del liquidatore è quello in assoluto più rognoso, peggio ancora addirittura di quello del sindaco !

----------


## ergon

> Però, concludendo, dato per buono che nessun professionista accetterebbe un incarico sapendo che non verrà mai retribuito, e dato altresì per buono che un liquidatore già socio della srl è comunque responsabile dei debiti non onorati in presenza di comportamenti irregolari, quale liquidatore può chiudere una società indebitata e dormire tranquillo?

  Diamogli, insieme, una lettura  :Smile:   http://www.giovannimaglio.it/SS.%20UU.%204062-2010.pdf  Società cancellata = società estinta. Di capitali o di persone, non cambia FiscoOggi 
Riassumendo:
1) la società estinta....è estinta e basta esclusa (ormai) ogni forma di reviviscenza;
2) la responsabilità dei soci è solo per quanto hanno ricevuto dalle attività di liquidazione e solo entro quei limiti sono tenuti a restituire sulla base di legittime richieste (poichè indebito);
3) responsabilità del liquidatore solo nei limiti di quanto ha indebitamente diviso ai soci. 
In definitiva, liquido 10000 euro ai soci mentre, poi, scopro che la società è stata chiusa nonostante avesse 20000 di debiti.
Liquidatore ("disattento") e soci ("indebitamente arricchiti") sono solidalmente responsabili della restituzione di 10000 euro.  Per quanto oltre i 10000 euro prende totale vigore il principio della responsabilità limitata....dunque nada de nada fatta salva la possibilità (sussistendone i requisiti quantitativi e temporali) di chiedere il fallimento della cessata (analogamente al fallimento dell'imprenditore deceduto). 
Delle diverse interpretazioni non riscontro alcuna diversa testuale informazione POST entrata in vigore del novellato 2495.
Prima ERA (per Giurisprudenza consolidata e non per norma espressa) come sostiene Sciuto (anche se parte della dottrina già avversava questa interpretazione).....ORA ci troviamo a leggere cose diverse a seguito della novella. 
Lieto di avere smentite testuali (POST novella e che si riferiscono 1) a procedimenti aperti POST novella per 2) estinzioni post novella) che leggerò con attenzione data l'importanza dell'argomento e per le quali vi ringrazio anticipatamente per il confronto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Riassumendo:
> 1) la società estinta....è estinta e basta esclusa (ormai) ogni forma di reviviscenza;
> 2) la responsabilità dei soci è solo per quanto hanno ricevuto dalle attività di liquidazione e solo entro quei limiti sono tenuti a restituire sulla base di legittime richieste (poichè indebito);
> 3) responsabilità del liquidatore solo nei limiti di quanto ha indebitamente diviso ai soci. 
> Prima ERA (per Giurisprudenza consolidata e non per norma espressa) come sostiene Sciuto (anche se parte della dottrina già avversava questa interpretazione).....ORA ci troviamo a leggere cose diverse a seguito della novella. 
> Lieto di avere smentite testuali (POST novella e che si riferiscono 1) a procedimenti aperti POST novella per 2) estinzioni post novella) che leggerò con attenzione data l'importanza dell'argomento e per le quali vi ringrazio anticipatamente per il confronto.

  Anche i link che inviti a leggere sono GIURISPRUDENZA (nemmeno tanto consolidata) e non NORMA.
Nessuno dice che la società non si estingue, anzi!
Qui stiamo parlando della responsabilità del liquidatore verso un creditore della srl cancellata. 
La norma non fa affatto propendere per l'immunità del liquidatore, ma anche io sarò lieto di avere smentite NORMATIVE.

----------


## Niccolò

> Però, concludendo, dato per buono che nessun professionista accetterebbe un incarico sapendo che non verrà mai retribuito, e dato altresì per buono che un liquidatore già socio della srl è comunque responsabile dei debiti non onorati in presenza di comportamenti irregolari, quale liquidatore può chiudere una società indebitata e dormire tranquillo?

   

> Diamogli, insieme, una lettura 
> .....

  Ok, ma la mia domanda resta senza risposta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Quale liquidatore ha interesse ad accettare un incarico non retribuito, o di contro, quale liquidatore già socio può dire di non aver commesso dolo nell'aver distratto capitali alla società, ben sapendo che altri debitori sarebbero rimasti insoddisfatti?

----------


## f.p

Davvero interessante questa conversazione!!  :Smile:  
.. mi chiedo, dunque, quale sia la colpa attribuibile al liquidatore che in assenza di denaro e di azioni possibili per "far soldi" chiuda la società: il creditore dovrebbe dimostrare che la chiusura della società ha precluso il recupero del suo credito, ma francamente - in siffatte situazioni - mi sembra potersi parlare di "prova diabolica"!! 
per quel che vale, concordo con ergon  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Davvero interessante questa conversazione!!  
> .. mi chiedo, dunque, quale sia la colpa attribuibile al liquidatore che in assenza di denaro e di azioni possibili per "far soldi" chiuda la società:

  Semplice: non aver fatto il proprio dovere, che era quello di estinguere i debiti.

----------


## f.p

> .. in assenza di denaro e di azioni possibili per "far soldi"

   

> Semplice: non aver fatto il proprio dovere, che era quello di estinguere i debiti.

  Si, ma se eliminiamo il miracolo della moltiplicazione dei pani e dei pesci (in cui è difficile cimentarsi), e se siamo d'accordo che stampare soldi falsi per estinguere un debito non sarebbe etico, a quale  "colpa" vera, concreta e addebitabile ti riferisci?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si, ma se eliminiamo il miracolo della moltiplicazione dei pani e dei pesci (in cui è difficile cimentarsi), e se siamo d'accordo che stampare soldi falsi per estinguere un debito non sarebbe etico, a quale  "colpa" vera, concreta e addebitabile ti riferisci?

  L'azione possibile per far soldi c'è: deve chiederli ai soci. Se li hanno bene, sennò non si chiude, a meno che il liquidatore non si voglia prendere le responsabilità altrui (di non aver pagato i debiti).

----------


## trampy

> L'azione possibile per far soldi c'è: deve chiederli ai soci. Se li hanno bene, sennò non si chiude, a meno che il liquidatore non si voglia prendere le responsabilità altrui (di non aver pagato i debiti).

  Buongiorno a tutti, ho seguito con molto interesse tutta la vostra discussione e vorrei porre una domanda: Si può considerare "colpa" o "dolo" il fatto che i soci di una srl nominino  liquidatore  un dipendente che una volta liquidato il "liquidabile" non avrà la possibilità di poter assolvere ai debiti sociali rimanenti   assumendosi  comunque la responsabilità? (esso per problemi personali pregressi ha già 1/5 dello stipendio pignorato) Faccio presente che la società ha deciso di chiudere solo per problemi relativi al mercato, e non sono venuti meno agli obblighi relativi alla conservazione e all'intergrità del patrimonio (sentenza 10 gennaio 2011 n° 501 Corte di Cassazione)con debiti sociali  di circa 40,000 euro (suddivisi per una decina di aziende..). La società quindi non ha i requisiti per fallire. Questo per escludere la possibilità che i creditori sociali possano rivalersi sul socio amministratore. Insomma il liquidatore farebbe da "capro espiatorio"...Spero di essere stato comprensibile e vi ringrazio del tempo che vorrete dedicare a questo quesito.
Trampy

----------


## Niccolò

> ..... Si può considerare "colpa" o "dolo" il fatto che i soci di una srl nominino  liquidatore  un dipendente ..... Insomma il liquidatore farebbe da "capro espiatorio"...

  Direi che ti sei già risposto: l'utilizzo di un capro espiatorio mi sembra un buon indizio di comportamento doloso  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## trampy

> Direi che ti sei già risposto: l'utilizzo di un capro espiatorio mi sembra un buon indizio di comportamento doloso

  Il dipendende non è interdetto dall'assumersi le responsabilità, ne di non voler pagare,esso può pagare, i creditori sociali tecnicamente possono mettersi in coda al primo creditore.....più che dolosa.....la vedrei come "furbata", non essendoci fraudolenza.....
Grazie per la celere risposta comunque.

----------


## Niccolò

> Il dipendende non è interdetto dall'assumersi le responsabilità, ne di non voler pagare,esso può pagare, i creditori sociali tecnicamente possono mettersi in coda al primo creditore.....più che dolosa.....la vedrei come "furbata", non essendoci fraudolenza.....
> Grazie per la celere risposta comunque.

  Affidare il ruolo di liquidatore ad un dipendente, magari privo di competenze in materia, solo per fargli fare da parafulmine, trovo difficile possa essere considerato un comportamento in buona fede  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## trampy

> Affidare il ruolo di liquidatore ad un dipendente, magari privo di competenze in materia, solo per fargli fare da parafulmine, trovo difficile possa essere considerato un comportamento in buona fede

  Mi rifaccio al post di impossibleispossible del 21-01, non sarà una cosa corretta, ma è un modo per uscirne.....quante possibilità ci sono che aziende che vantano crediti per 3/4000 euro inseguano i soci per il recupero?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi rifaccio al post di impossibleispossible del 21-01, non sarà una cosa corretta, ma è un modo per uscirne.....quante possibilità ci sono che aziende che vantano crediti per 3/4000 euro inseguano i soci per il recupero?

  Nessuna.
Un po' di più, invece, se vogliono inseguire il liquidatore.

----------


## Luca Bi

> Il dipendende non è interdetto dall'assumersi le responsabilità, ne di non voler pagare,esso può pagare, i creditori sociali tecnicamente possono mettersi in coda al primo creditore.....più che dolosa.....la vedrei come "furbata", non essendoci fraudolenza.....
> Grazie per la celere risposta comunque.

  Io invece non sarei così tranquillo. Se un creditore ti contesta il 461 cp (ne ho viste molte i queste denunce), la furbata è colposa o dolosa?  
La situazione che descrivi tu è evidentemente dolosa per evadere il pagamento.

----------


## Niccolò

> Nessuna.
> Un po' di più, invece, se vogliono inseguire il liquidatore.

  Se come liquidatore viene preso un parafulmine, spiantato, senza casa nè macchina, e con i redditi già pignorati....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Sulla mancanza di capitali ci si può passar sopra, ma su qualcuno che prova a raggirarmi, ci sono conseguenze ben più gravi che una causa da 3-4.000€.

----------


## trampy

> Io invece non sarei così tranquillo. Se un creditore ti contesta il 461 cp (ne ho viste molte i queste denunce), la furbata è colposa o dolosa?  
> La situazione che descrivi tu è evidentemente dolosa per evadere il pagamento.

  Il pagamento verso i creditori sociali non viene negato dal liquidatore, solo ritardato, ripeto ..è una furbata ok....ma comunque il liquidatore si assume una responsabilità che farà fronte secondo le proprie possibilità, ricordiamoci che i numeri non sono da bancarotta fraudolenta...comunque vado a leggermi il 461 cp..

----------


## Luca Bi

Aggiungo un tassello alla discussione. 
E' vero che a fronte di piccoli importi è improbabile non essere inseguiti dai creditori, ma... 
Il debitore che si comporta così può sfuggire ai crediti, tuttavia dopoa ver liquidato una Srl in tal modo esiste sempre per soci e amministratori di cosa fare dopo. Dopo un buco è difficile riciclarsi come imprenditori ed in generale (perchè si viene inseriti nelle banche dati di finanziarie banche ed assicurazioni), ne vale la pena?  
Sto seguendo il caso di una società (srl artigiana) che tenta un concordato al 15% per ripartire. I creditori accettano, ma i soci amministratori sanno già che non possono riaprire altre attività, perchè nessun fornitore o cliente è più disposto a lavorare con loro...

----------


## trampy

> Aggiungo un tassello alla discussione. 
> E' vero che a fronte di piccoli importi è improbabile non essere inseguiti dai creditori, ma... 
> Il debitore che si comporta così può sfuggire ai crediti, tuttavia dopoa ver liquidato una Srl in tal modo esiste sempre per soci e amministratori di cosa fare dopo. Dopo un buco è difficile riciclarsi come imprenditori ed in generale (perchè si viene inseriti nelle banche dati di finanziarie banche ed assicurazioni), ne vale la pena?  
> Sto seguendo il caso di una società (srl artigiana) che tenta un concordato al 15% per ripartire. I creditori accettano, ma i soci amministratori sanno già che non possono riaprire altre attività, perchè nessun fornitore o cliente è più disposto a lavorare con loro...

  Questo è un altro discorso, sono d'accordo con te che poi i soci "chiudono" non solo la società ma anche tutto il resto.....

----------


## Luca Bi

Segnalo un interessante sentenza del Tribunale di Milano (cito dal sole di Oggi) che ammette l'azione di responsabilità (contro amministratori/liquidatori) dei creditori sociali della Srl. Può essere un elemento in più per un creditore di aggredire personalmente soci/amministratori.

----------


## robil

> Segnalo un interessante sentenza del Tribunale di Milano (cito dal sole di Oggi) che ammette l'azione di responsabilità (contro amministratori/liquidatori) dei creditori sociali della Srl. Può essere un elemento in più per un creditore di aggredire personalmente soci/amministratori.

  La sentenza n. 501 che richiami tratta una fattispecie differente da quanto si discute qui. Il tribunale di milano ha esteso alla disciplina delle srl una norma tipica delle Spa non prevista esplicitamente per srl. In altri termini si estende alle srl la responsabilità della società nei confronti dei creditori prevista dall'art. 2394 c.c. per le spa nel caso in cui gli amministratori non adempiano all'obbligo di tutela dell'integrità del patrimonio. 
Sentenza logica e corretta a mio parere ma non tocca il caso dell'"immunità" di amministratori e/o liquidatori che svolgano la propria funzione con diligenza e che devono (non solo possano) estinguere la società (cancellandola) nell'ipotesi in cui la società versi in perdita per fatti non imputabili ai gestori(amministraori e/o liquidaotori).

----------


## trampy

> La sentenza n. 501 che richiami tratta una fattispecie differente da quanto si discute qui. Il tribunale di milano ha esteso alla disciplina delle srl una norma tipica delle Spa non prevista esplicitamente per srl. In altri termini si estende alle srl la responsabilità della società nei confronti dei creditori prevista dall'art. 2394 c.c. per le spa nel caso in cui gli amministratori non adempiano all'obbligo di tutela dell'integrità del patrimonio. 
> Sentenza logica e corretta a mio parere ma non tocca il caso dell'"immunità" di amministratori e/o liquidatori che svolgano la propria funzione con diligenza e che devono (non solo possano) estinguere la società (cancellandola) nell'ipotesi in cui la società versi in perdita per fatti non imputabili ai gestori(amministraori e/o liquidaotori).

  
Infatti questa sentenza l'ho evidenziata nel mio post n°38, il problema è che non c'è una legge che stabilisce cosa è dolo e negligenza e cosa no...(a parte furti,omicidi,stragi etc etc), in questo caso la società chiude con debiti per motivi di mercato e l'amministratore si toglie di mezzo nominando un liquidatore "consenziente".......

----------


## robil

> Infatti questa sentenza l'ho evidenziata nel mio post n°38, il problema è che non c'è una legge che stabilisce cosa è dolo e negligenza e cosa no...(a parte furti,omicidi,stragi etc etc), in questo caso la società chiude con debiti per motivi di mercato e l'amministratore si toglie di mezzo nominando un liquidatore "consenziente".......

  Individuare il confine tra dolo e colpa è compito dei giudici. Richiamare generici motivi di mercato direi che è una giusitificazione poco plausibile e che non esonera da responzabilità nella gestione.

----------


## Niccolò

> ... l'amministratore si toglie di mezzo nominando un liquidatore "consenziente".......

  La scelta di un liquidatore "consenziente" è competenza dei soci, e già da sola può mostrare la correttezza dell'intera gestione  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luca Bi

Segnalo che abbiamo pubblicato un bel parere di Roberto Mazzanti su questo argomento che ci appassiona:  Risposte a quesiti diritto societario, riservato abbonati Rag. Roberto Mazzanti

----------


## esco

> fatta salva la possibilità (sussistendone i requisiti quantitativi e temporali) di chiedere il fallimento della cessata (analogamente al fallimento dell'imprenditore deceduto)

  cosa significa "chiedere il fallimento della cessata"?  :Confused:

----------


## robil

> cosa significa "chiedere il fallimento della cessata"?

  Si fa riferimento al fallimento di una società "estinta" in seguito a cancellazione dal registro delle imprese che ai sensi della legge fallimentare è possibile fino ad un anno dalla data di cancellazione.

----------


## Luca Bi

Sempre a proposito di liquidazione di società, oggi pubblichiamo un parere sul tema:  Risposte a quesiti diritto societario, riservato abbonati Rag. Roberto Mazzanti

----------


## Luca Bi

Segnalo che recentemente la CTP di Milano ha trattato l'argomento della responsabilità fiscale della società cancellata dal registro imprese in senso favorevole alla società cessata. La sentenza è la n. 94 del 28 febbraio 2011, dep. il 14 marzo 2011, sez. III

----------


## Sere79

Buonasera a tutti,
sono nuova del forum e avrei bisogno di informazioni,tutte quelle che riuscite a darmi saranno preziosissime.
Lo scorso anno a Marzo io e una mia amica abbiamo aperto un'attività con una società srl. L'attività si è conclusa a novembre purtroppo perchè non andava. Il commercialista nostro nn ha mai fatto l'inizio di attività, pertanto la nostra società risultava inattiva. L'ha fatta a Gennaio 2012,pensando che avremmo cercato di fare qlk altro a breve,ma cosi nn è stato e nn lo sarà... Domanda : a Maggio abbiamo 500  di spese di libri contabili per un'attività che non c'è più, siamo entrambe disoccupate e non possiamo proprio tirare fuori una cifra del genere,cosa possiamo fare per non pagare tasse di una società che è attiva solo su carta,ma che in realtà non è movimentata??? Grazie mille a tutti e scusate x il monologo
Serena

----------


## robil

> Buonasera a tutti,
> sono nuova del forum e avrei bisogno di informazioni,tutte quelle che riuscite a darmi saranno preziosissime.
> Lo scorso anno a Marzo io e una mia amica abbiamo aperto un'attività con una società srl. L'attività si è conclusa a novembre purtroppo perchè non andava. Il commercialista nostro nn ha mai fatto l'inizio di attività, pertanto la nostra società risultava inattiva. L'ha fatta a Gennaio 2012,pensando che avremmo cercato di fare qlk altro a breve,ma cosi nn è stato e nn lo sarà... Domanda : a Maggio abbiamo 500  di spese di libri contabili per un'attività che non c'è più, siamo entrambe disoccupate e non possiamo proprio tirare fuori una cifra del genere,cosa possiamo fare per non pagare tasse di una società che è attiva solo su carta,ma che in realtà non è movimentata??? Grazie mille a tutti e scusate x il monologo
> Serena

  Cara Sere, purtroppo una SRL dal momento in cui nasce ossia dalla costituzione dell'atto pubblico dal notaio e dalla sua registrazione presso il registro imprese comporta l'adempimento dell'obbligo di deposito del bilancio e delle dichiarazioni dei redditi oltre al pagamento del diritto camerale e delle tasse annuali libri sociali INDIPENDENTEMENTE dal fatto che la società sia attiva o meno. Non c'è modo  per "esentarsi" da questi adempimenti. Oltrettutto il fatto che nel registro imprese la società risulti attiva o inattiva non ha riflessi dal punto di vista sostanziale ossia della rilevanza fiscale e civilistica di eventuali fatti di gestione posti in essere.

----------


## Luca Bi

Segnalo che proprio oggi abbiamo pubblicato una sentenza della CTR di Roma che parla delle tasse dovute dalla società cessata, argomento già dibattuto in questo topic  La responsabilità del liquidatore

----------


## markarcer

Riprendo questa discussione, anche perché evergreen  :Wink:  
Ho potuto constatare dalla discussione che tutti quanti noi che facciamo questo lavoro (il liquidatore) oggi siamo sottoposti alla spada di Damocle dell'interpretazione data dal Giudice alla condotta tenuta in termini di colpa (la conferma deriva indirettamente dal fatto che non si sia arrivati ad una posizione condivisa, nonostante siamo più o meno tutti "sul pezzo"). 
Non è molto rassicurante ma così è. 
Mi domando e vi domando invece, cosa succede al liquidatore (che provveda o meno a chiudere la società in questo caso non interessa) che si vede dichiarare il fallimento della società in liquidazione (o già chiusa da meno di un anno)?. 
Dato che il fallimento viene pronunciato per conto della società ma in nome degli aministratori e presumo liquidatori (non mi è mai capitato), il liquidatore senza colpa si troverebbe ad essere inserito nelle banche dati come "legale rappresentante della società fallita"? 
Attualmente certamente viene inserito il l'amministratore (non sto parlando del registro dei falliti, quello è stato abolito con la riforma del 2006).  
Tornando alle conseguenze  concrete e abbastanza importanti, ad esempio la consegna della corrispondenza, ma anche l'impossibilità per chi "incorso" in un fallimento di ricoprire incarichi di riscossione tributi, ad esempio. O anche l'obbligo di presentarsi quando chiamato, anche dal comitato creditori. Più di un autore - ad esempio professor Labonia- arriva a dire che vi sono effetti giuridici del fallimento che si trasferiscono dalla società alle persone coinvolte (ancora una volta aministratori e in questo caso in discussione liquidatore). 
E' il rischio reputazione che mi preme in particolare affrontare in questa circostanza, visto che  di appalti difficilmente un professionista si troverà a  farne. 
Se ci capitasse diventeremmo "pregiudicati"? :Wink:   
Cosa ne pensate?

----------


## robil

> Riprendo questa discussione, anche perché evergreen  
> Ho potuto constatare dalla discussione che tutti quanti noi che facciamo questo lavoro (il liquidatore) oggi siamo sottoposti alla spada di Damocle dell'interpretazione data dal Giudice alla condotta tenuta in termini di colpa (la conferma deriva indirettamente dal fatto che non si sia arrivati ad una posizione condivisa, nonostante siamo più o meno tutti "sul pezzo"). 
> Non è molto rassicurante ma così è. 
> Mi domando e vi domando invece, cosa succede al liquidatore (che provveda o meno a chiudere la società in questo caso non interessa) che si vede dichiarare il fallimento della società in liquidazione (o già chiusa da meno di un anno)?. 
> Dato che il fallimento viene pronunciato per conto della società ma in nome degli aministratori e presumo liquidatori (non mi è mai capitato), il liquidatore senza colpa si troverebbe ad essere inserito nelle banche dati come "legale rappresentante della società fallita"? 
> Attualmente certamente viene inserito il l'amministratore (non sto parlando del registro dei falliti, quello è stato abolito con la riforma del 2006).  
> Tornando alle conseguenze  concrete e abbastanza importanti, ad esempio la consegna della corrispondenza, ma anche l'impossibilità per chi "incorso" in un fallimento di ricoprire incarichi di riscossione tributi, ad esempio. O anche l'obbligo di presentarsi quando chiamato, anche dal comitato creditori. Più di un autore - ad esempio professor Labonia- arriva a dire che vi sono effetti giuridici del fallimento che si trasferiscono dalla società alle persone coinvolte (ancora una volta aministratori e in questo caso in discussione liquidatore). 
> E' il rischio reputazione che mi preme in particolare affrontare in questa circostanza, visto che  di appalti difficilmente un professionista si troverà a  farne. 
> Se ci capitasse diventeremmo "pregiudicati"?  
> Cosa ne pensate?

  Sarà sicuramente più autorevole una risposta di un fallimentarista ma la separazione delle sfere di responsabilità in assenza di colpa direi che si rafforzano in capo al liquidatore rispetto a un amministratore. Che responsabilità possiamo imputare ad un liquidatore nominato con mero obiettivo di liquidare appunto il patrimonio sociale quand'anche un creditore insoddisfatto dovesse fare istanza di fallimento? A mio parere nessuna responsabilità. Ovviamente la difficoltà di tracciare il confine tra gestione liquidatoria, eventuale prosecuzione dell'attività con "nuove operazioni" ed il confine tra presenza o meno di colpa negli atti posti in essere espongono anche il liquidatore più diligente  e più accorto a rischi di responabilità civile sennon addirittura penale. Molto dipenderà inoltre dalla giurisprudenza dei singoli tribunali coinvolti. Quindi a mio parere la risposta la si può trovare nella lettura di pochi articoli dedicati dalla legge fallimentare all'argomento  (r.d. 16 marzo 267/42) ma di fatto la risposta concreta va ricercata caso per caso in funzione delle differenti fattispecie. In particolare sono gli art. 223 e ss. che disciplinano la responsabilità di soggetti diversi dal fallito (amministratori e, sindaci, liquidatori..) ma le norme richiamano sempre la commissione di atti/fatti previste dalle norme per il fallito. Pertanto in assenza di commissione di fatti di bancarotta (fraudolenta e/o semplice) o degli altri reati fallimentari il liquidatore "dovrebbe" rimanere indenne. Il condizionale è d'obbligo per quanto detto sopra sulla difficoltà di tracciare i confini delle decisioni poste in essere e sulla presenza o meno di colpa o dolo.

----------


## markarcer

> Sarà sicuramente più autorevole una risposta di un fallimentarista ma la separazione delle sfere di responsabilità in assenza di colpa direi che si rafforzano in capo al liquidatore rispetto a un amministratore. Che responsabilità possiamo imputare ad un liquidatore nominato con mero obiettivo di liquidare appunto il patrimonio sociale quand'anche un creditore insoddisfatto dovesse fare istanza di fallimento? A mio parere nessuna responsabilità. Ovviamente la difficoltà di tracciare il confine tra gestione liquidatoria, eventuale prosecuzione dell'attività con "nuove operazioni" ed il confine tra presenza o meno di colpa negli atti posti in essere espongono anche il liquidatore più diligente  e più accorto a rischi di responabilità civile sennon addirittura penale. Molto dipenderà inoltre dalla giurisprudenza dei singoli tribunali coinvolti. Quindi a mio parere la risposta la si può trovare nella lettura di pochi articoli dedicati dalla legge fallimentare all'argomento  (r.d. 16 marzo 267/42) ma di fatto la risposta concreta va ricercata caso per caso in funzione delle differenti fattispecie.

  Ok, mi posso permettere di cambiare mestiere e fare il giudice?  
Se fossi un giudice direi che la responsabilità specifica del liquidatore è tale che tutto ciò che si è fatto, dopo un ragionevole periodo di tempo ( diciamo 20 giorni per valutare l'impraticabilità della procedura di liquidazione) è certamente colposo. Secondo me ci potrebbe stare , in fondo parliamo di colpa, non di colpa grave. 
E certamente abbiamo visto il diffondersi a macchia d'olio della culpa in vigilando che somiglia molto al meccanismo sopra evidenziato. Ossia colpa dal non agire secondo legge, non di agire contro legge. 
Mi è stato chiesto un parere da collega commercialista che è in questa posizione. non c'è legge specifica a riguardo, ma sono sempre più convinto che convenga presentare le dimissioni e rinunciare al compenso.

----------


## robil

> Ok, mi posso permettere di cambiare mestiere e fare il giudice?  
> Se fossi un giudice direi che la responsabilità specifica del liquidatore è tale che tutto ciò che si è fatto, dopo un ragionevole periodo di tempo ( diciamo 20 giorni per valutare l'impraticabilità della procedura di liquidazione) è certamente colposo. Secondo me ci potrebbe stare , in fondo parliamo di colpa, non di colpa grave. 
> E certamente abbiamo visto il diffondersi a macchia d'olio della culpa in vigilando che somiglia molto al meccanismo sopra evidenziato. Ossia colpa dal non agire secondo legge, non di agire contro legge. 
> Mi è stato chiesto un parere da collega commercialista che è in questa posizione. non c'è legge specifica a riguardo, ma sono sempre più convinto che convenga presentare le dimissioni e rinunciare al compenso.

  In linea  teorica o di principio l'amministratore e/o il liquidatore esenti da colpa non rispondono di alcunchè. Purtroppo non dobbiamo dimenticarci che abbiamo a che fare con al giustizia italiana e chi ha frequentato qualche tribunale può ben capire a cosa mi riferisco. Esiste poi una giustizia costruita sulla base delle verità "false" scusando lo scontro dei termini creata ad arte da molti legali. Per questi motivi nella generalità dei casi effettivamente i rischi in capo ai liquidatori esistono e quindi l'assunzione dell'incarico può presentare molte criticità. Non sono d'accordo invece sul termine richiamato. Possono esistere casi di liquidazione complessi che possono richiedere anche anni per ultimare la liquidazione. Ne è prova l'esistenza di una disciplina specifica sui bilanci intermedi di liquidazione.

----------


## Luca Bi

Io valuterei attentamente le responsabilità del liquidatore anche alla luce della ulteriore riforma delle procedure concordatarie (di cui abbiamo parlato nella videoconferenza del 29/119. 
Come detto in videoconferenza, credo che tale riforma incentiva le procedure concorsuali da Legge Fallimentare e disincentiva le soluzioni stragiudaziali. 
Credo che un liquidatore accorto, in carenza di attivo, dovrà tentare un concordato per soddisfare i creditore pro quota, in modo da mettersi al riparo da eventuali contestazioni.

----------


## robil

> Io valuterei attentamente le responsabilità del liquidatore anche alla luce della ulteriore riforma delle procedure concordatarie (di cui abbiamo parlato nella videoconferenza del 29/119. 
> Come detto in videoconferenza, credo che tale riforma incentiva le procedure concorsuali da Legge Fallimentare e disincentiva le soluzioni stragiudaziali. 
> Credo che un liquidatore accorto, in carenza di attivo, dovrà tentare un “concordato” per soddisfare i creditore pro quota, in modo da mettersi al riparo da eventuali contestazioni.

  In assenza di attivo ed in presenza dei presupposti di fallibilità se i creditori non dovessero accettare transazioni (come si suol dire chiusura a stralcio) la conseguenza logica è il fallimento ossia procedura esecutiva collettiva con par condicio creditorum. Anche solo 1 creditore insoddisfatto potrebbe fare istanza di fallimento. Tuttavia le transazioni extragiudiziali (fuori anche da concordato preventivo) possono benissimo avere differenti % di soddisfazione dei crediti posto che ogni singolo creditore è libero di decidere sui suoi crediti. Questa soluzione tuttavia è percorribile solo nel caso in cui il debitore riesce a chiudere tutte le sue pendenze con accordo stragiudiziale. In caso contrario ovvero nel caso di contestazione sulla soddisfazione di un creditore a svantaggio di altri si rischia l'accusa di bancarotta preferenziale.

----------


## Luca Bi

Proprio per evitare queste problematiche, l'accesso ai nuovi concordati mi sembra una scelta opportuna. Nel caso il concordato non andasse a buon fine, probabilmente le responsabilità del liquidatore sarebbero minime.

----------


## markarcer

Sono d'accordo per il concordato, è la soluzione più sicura. Ma è molto costoso. poi ci vuole anche l'asseverazione.  
tuttavia il rischio di cui paventa Roberto mi sembra molto concreto. Se anche transi con tutti, ma no riesci a transare con un solo creditore potresti passare dei guai, anche per le transazioni fatte fuori dalla par condicio. 
La liquidazione dunque diventa assai insidiosa, da prendere alla leggera solo in caso di società robuste patrimonialmente (che è poi il contrario di quello che accade normalmente), altrimenti ....

----------


## Luca Bi

Visto l'interesse per l'argomento (data la grigia situazione economica in giro), pubblichiamo un parere sul corretto comportamento del liquidatore di una società depatrimonializzata: Srl in liquidazione e patrimonio netto negativo

----------


## nadia

l'argomento trattato in questa discussione è molto sentito. Oggi il Commercialista telematico ha pubblicato un intervento proprio su questo tema, trattato dal dott. Attilio Romano: Quale responsabilità del liquidatore per i debiti tributari non onorati dalla società?

----------


## Nicola L

Buonasera, 
proseguo questa interessante discussione sottoponendo alcune questioni che non mi sembra che siano state risolte nelle ormai 8 pagine dell'argomento.  
La prima questione riguarda la par condicio creditorum: poniamo il caso di una srl non fallibile per mancanza dei requisiti che avvii la procedura di liquidazione volontaria e che, come normalmente accade, abbia passività di molto superiori alle attività. Poniamo anche che il liquidatore della società intenda pagare due dei tre principali fornitori, ma non il terzo. Ora, non essendo la società fallibile, non si pongono problematiche di bancarotta preferenziale; la domanda invece riguarda la possibilità che il creditore impagato promuova un'azione di responsabilità verso il liquidatore che ha estinto la società per violazione della par condicio creditorum.
Dalle precedenti pagine della discussione il problema sembrerebbe essere a monte, non essendo chiaro se il liquidatore abbia o meno la facoltà di estinguere la società in presenza di debiti non soddisfatti. Personalmente mi trovo a propendere per la tesi letterale della norma (per quanto mai mi sognerei di assumermi una tale responsabilità) secondo cui non ci sarebbe colpa del liquidatore nel momento in cui non esiste alcuna massa attiva con cui soddisfare i creditori della società. Dunque, se prendiamo per buona questa impostazione, che sembrerebbe confermata anche da 2 sentenze abbastanza recenti (Tribunale di Milano, sentenza n.3142/2011 e Tribunale di Udine, sentenza n. 1760/2009), l'art. 2741 del codice civile (i creditori hanno eguale diritto di essere soddisfatti sui beni del debitore, salve le legittime cause di prelazione) sarebbe sufficiente a configurare un'ipotesi di colpa o dolo a carico del liquidatore? 
La seconda questione che mi interessa riguarda la responsabilità del liquidatore di cui all'art. 2394: in quali casi, fuori da quelli di scuola del liquidatore che vola alle Bahamas coi soldi della società, è possibile parlare di responsabilità del liquidatore conseguente all'inosservanza degli obblighi di conservazione del patrimonio sociale? 
Grazie in anticipo a chi vorrà rispondere!

----------


## robil

> Buonasera, 
> proseguo questa interessante discussione sottoponendo alcune questioni che non mi sembra che siano state risolte nelle ormai 8 pagine dell'argomento.  
> La prima questione riguarda la par condicio creditorum: poniamo il caso di una srl non fallibile per mancanza dei requisiti che avvii la procedura di liquidazione volontaria e che, come normalmente accade, abbia passività di molto superiori alle attività. Poniamo anche che il liquidatore della società intenda pagare due dei tre principali fornitori, ma non il terzo. Ora, non essendo la società fallibile, non si pongono problematiche di bancarotta preferenziale; la domanda invece riguarda la possibilità che il creditore impagato promuova un'azione di responsabilità verso il liquidatore che ha estinto la società per violazione della par condicio creditorum.
> Dalle precedenti pagine della discussione il problema sembrerebbe essere a monte, non essendo chiaro se il liquidatore abbia o meno la facoltà di estinguere la società in presenza di debiti non soddisfatti. Personalmente mi trovo a propendere per la tesi letterale della norma (per quanto mai mi sognerei di assumermi una tale responsabilità) secondo cui non ci sarebbe colpa del liquidatore nel momento in cui non esiste alcuna massa attiva con cui soddisfare i creditori della società. Dunque, se prendiamo per buona questa impostazione, che sembrerebbe confermata anche da 2 sentenze abbastanza recenti (Tribunale di Milano, sentenza n.3142/2011 e Tribunale di Udine, sentenza n. 1760/2009), l'art. 2741 del codice civile (i creditori hanno eguale diritto di essere soddisfatti sui beni del debitore, salve le legittime cause di prelazione) sarebbe sufficiente a configurare un'ipotesi di colpa o dolo a carico del liquidatore? 
> La seconda questione che mi interessa riguarda la responsabilità del liquidatore di cui all'art. 2394: in quali casi, fuori da quelli di scuola del liquidatore che vola alle Bahamas coi soldi della società, è possibile parlare di responsabilità del liquidatore conseguente all'inosservanza degli obblighi di conservazione del patrimonio sociale? 
> Grazie in anticipo a chi vorrà rispondere!

  Nicola hai fatto una disamina precisa toccando tutti i punti critici. Se non sussistono i requisiti per il fallimento (che è condizione di punibilità per i reati di bancarotta anche preferenziale) dobbiamo rifarci alle responsabilità civilistiche del liquidatore ed in questo caso come giustamente hai evidenziato alla violazione del principio contenuto nell'art 2741 cc secondo cui i creditori hanno pari diritti salvo cause di prelazione. Quindi qualora un creditore ritenga di essere stato danneggiato dal soddisfacimento anticipato di un altro creditore da parte del liquidatore dovrà agire in giudizio (civile) e dimostrare il dolo o per lo meno la colpa del liquidatore. In caso di vittoria è evidente che il liquidatore sarà personalmente responsabile.

----------


## Nicola L

> Nicola hai fatto una disamina precisa toccando tutti i punti critici. Se non sussistono i requisiti per il fallimento (che è condizione di punibilità per i reati di bancarotta anche preferenziale) dobbiamo rifarci alle responsabilità civilistiche del liquidatore ed in questo caso come giustamente hai evidenziato alla violazione del principio contenuto nell'art 2741 cc secondo cui i creditori hanno pari diritti salvo cause di prelazione. Quindi qualora un creditore ritenga di essere stato danneggiato dal soddisfacimento anticipato di un altro creditore da parte del liquidatore dovrà agire in giudizio (civile) e dimostrare il dolo o per lo meno la colpa del liquidatore. In caso di vittoria è evidente che il liquidatore sarà personalmente responsabile.

  Grazie della cortese e sollecita risposta, Roberto!

----------


## Salvo111

Salve a tutti, ho letto tutte e 8 pagine di questo post. Chiedo però una risposta al mio problema più dettagliata per il caso specifico che sto per proporvi.  
Sono amministratore (adesso nominato liquidatore), di una società S.r.l. composta da 2 soci. 
Il debito totale ammonta a 30.000  vs fornitori circa 10. (il più grosso vanta 5.500  di credito). 
Il debito vs l'erario è di 12.000  circa di iva. 
La banca vanta 7.000  circa (fido). 
La società ha già l'attivo pari a 0 . Nessuna somma è stata divisa ai soci, né in fase di liquidazione, né negli anni precedenti l'attività. Anzi i soci negli ultimi 2 anni (al di la del capitale sociale pari a 10.000 ) hanno versato dei soldi per far fronte ai debiti, fino al 2012 pari a 60.000  circa.  
Da liquidatore volevo procedere in questo modo. 
Con il capitale sociale di 10.000  volevo saldare l'intero importo con la banca dunque 7.000  e i 3.000  rimanenti un fornitore che ha già proceduto con decreto ingiuntivo prima e atto di precetto adesso per il recupero dell'intera somma rimanente (circa 3000  appunto). Nessuno degli altri fornitori si è mosso con decreto ingiuntivo, si sono tutti (almeno fino ad oggi) fermati con la raccomandata del proprio legale.  
Portando così il saldo a 0 . nessun euro ai soci e/o liquidatore.  
Chiedo 
Agendo così, come liquidatore e amministratore unico della società cosa rischio nei confronti del fisco e cosa rischio nei confronti dei fornitori creditori? 
Posso accollarmi il debito iva in fase di chiusura, tutti i debiti o nessuno? che differenza farà in futuro?  
Vengo inscritto in qualche registro? I tempi per la prescrizione sono di 12 mesi dalla chiusura o 5 anni? 
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi.

----------

